# HFEA Open Authority meeting - London



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

The next Open Authority meeting will be held in Central London on the *12 September.*

At Authority meetings, members of the Authority discuss and determine HFEA policy and practice on a wide range of issues relating to its regulatory role, assisted conception treatments and human embryo research. The decisions the Authority makes are central to the work of the clinics and research centres that we license and matter to thousands of fertility patients across the UK.

For further information or to register to attend, email: *[email protected]*


----------

